# Re-Veg Question



## greenthoughts (Nov 30, 2009)

i had a strain i was growing and decided to quit cloning it and be done with it all together.  my last clone of it was about 4 wks into flower when i decided i wanted it back.  (i have terrible indecision when it comes choosing strains)   i put it back in my veg room and after a few weeks it has started to have the single leaf new growth.  my question is at what point is it ready to clone?  can i clone the single and three leaf shoots or should i wait until it has gotten back to making the more standard 5+ blade leaves?  I appreciate any and all replies.

Later


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2009)

I would wait til the growth returns to normal.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree with Ozzy...you can do it now, but it will root easier once it has fully reverted back to vegative growth.


----------



## greenthoughts (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks folks!  i appreciate it!


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2009)

I do single leaf clones all the time


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Umbra, Do you mean single leaf clones or single finger leaf clones?



			
				umbra said:
			
		

> I do single leaf clones all the time


----------



## Mutt (Dec 2, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> I do single leaf clones all the time



:yeahthat:
Once new growth has commenced on a reveg it has entered back into veg state  Doesn't hurt tho to give it a lil more "rebuild" time


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey Umbra, Do you mean single leaf clones or single finger leaf clones?


single finger leaf clones. As with all reveg'd plants, the single leaf is an indication that the plant is back in veg mode. As it grows, it develops more fingers. When I take clones, they are usually the lower shoots. This is where the single fingered leaves will be growing out. Its not that I'm impatient about letting the plant veg out more, its just that taking the lower shoots has little impact on the growing clone.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you cut off the single finger leaves for the nodes to be under the soil or in the water for the cloning process?


----------

